# Tracking class near Howell, MI



## mkewish (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

I want to start training Jake in Tracking, know of any good schools/trainers around here?

Thanks!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Hi,

What sort of tracking are you interested in doing?


----------



## mkewish (Sep 2, 2008)

I guess I didn't realize there were multiple kinds. I really am just interested in doing this for sport not civil service (yet).


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

Ann Arbor Dog Training Club in Whitmore Lake (on North Territorial) has a tracking class. They have another session starting in the spring, I think, but you may want to call and check. I wanted to get Koda in during the fall class but I would have missed too many classes and now have to wait until spring and see what they have to offer and on what days.

http://aadtc.org/

The Obedience Club of Greater Lansing has a course too. Not sure when they run there classes.

http://www.otcgl.org/


----------



## mkewish (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks Koda 

April mentioned Ann Arbor Kennel Club as well. I'll check into it there. Jake had his first puppy socializaiton classes there.


----------

